# trifthanslteich vergiftet?



## leipziger21 (12. August 2006)

11.08.2006

Aus zur Zeit noch ungeklärter Ursache
ist es zu einer massiven Vergiftung
des Teichbesatzes gekommen.

Dies hatte den Tod von schätzungsweise
50-60 % des Fischbestandes zur Folge.
(Stand 11 08 06 18:00 Uhr: 10 Tonnen)

Bis zur Klärung der näheren Umstände
sehen wir uns leider gezwungen den
Fischereibetrieb vorübergehend einzustellen.

quelle: http://www.trifthanslteich.at/galerie/galerie5.htm


----------



## leipziger21 (14. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

12.08.2006

Die Vergiftungsursache ist noch nicht völlig geklärt.
Eine natürliche Ursache ist zwar möglich,
aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Im Teich wurde eine Konzentration von
30,7 mg NH4N nachgewiesen.
Eine extrem giftige Stickstoffkonzentration,
wie man sie nur mit flüssigem Dünger erreichen kann.
Der normale Teichwert liegt zwischen
1,5 und 2,5 mg/Liter.

Ein paar statistische Daten:

*41 Welse über 2 Meter
5 Tonnen Karpfen um die 20 Kg
größter Wels: 2,80 m
schwerster Karpfen: 33 Kg*

quelle: http://www.trifthanslteich.at/galerie/galerie5.htm


----------



## Ocrem (14. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

oha wenn ich das so lese bekomm ich echt das:v


----------



## Fabio (14. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*



leipziger21 schrieb:


> 12.08.2006
> 
> 
> *41 Welse über 2 Meter
> ...



Das wären dann 250 20er, ein Wels von 2m. 80cm? Seid ihr euch da ganz sicher leute?? Den grössten Wels den ich je gesehen habe, hatte 144kg bei 2,78m...


----------



## leipziger21 (15. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*



Fabio schrieb:


> Das wären dann 250 20er, ein Wels von 2m. 80cm? Seid ihr euch da ganz sicher leute?? Den grössten Wels den ich je gesehen habe, hatte 144kg bei 2,78m...



sry keine ahnung habe die meldung auch nur von der hompage 
quelle:http://www.trifthanslteich.at/galerie/galerie5.htm


14.08.2006

Aktueller Stand:

10.440 Kg Fisch über TKV entsorgt.
Die Zahl der großen Welse (über 2 m) hat sich auf 94 erhöht

Da der Besatz laut Teichbuch inklusive Futterfischen
15.000 Kg betragen hat, sind somit in etwa 2/3 verendet.

Ergibt einen materiellen Schaden im sechsstelligen Eurobereich.

Als Ursache wurde durch die Steirische Gewässergüteaufsicht
eine rein biologische Vergiftung durch NH4 festgestellt.
Diese wurde durch die Atmung und Ausscheidung der
Fische einerseits und durch den Abbau pflanzlicher
Materialien (Laub, Wasserpflanzen, ...) andererseits bedingt.
Ein Fremverschulden, wie ursprünglich angenommen,
ist weitestgehend auszuschließen.


----------



## oknel (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

gibts sowas wie überbesatz?
soviel riesenfische in so einem gewässer.....

ka

mfg


----------



## Pilkman (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*



leipziger21 schrieb:


> ... eine natürliche Ursache ist zwar möglich, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. ...



Das ist ja wohl echt das Beste... :q :q :q 

... wenn so viele Riesenfische auf so einer kleinen Fläche leben, fressen und schietern, dann passiert das schon mal in Verbindung mit einem warmen Sommer, Sauerstoffzehrung etc.

Kein Verständnis und kein Mitleid... :v


----------



## Leif (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Heimatland.

Das ist echt das krasseste was ich die letzte Zeit gesehen habe.
Total übel und wahrscheinlich das aus für den teich.
Wirklich schade.
Hatte der nicht auch große Störe?
Ich habe keinen toten gesehen.


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Jetzt ist mir schlecht...

...das ist eine fette Sauerei! Ich denke man hat diesen Teich "benutzt" und dabei die Flora und Fauna völlig vergessen...


----------



## leipziger21 (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

@ pilkman ich habe diesen text von der gennanten hompage
das kommt also nicht von mir


----------



## NorbertF (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Haut mich, aber das passiert wenn man auf Teufel komm raus ein Gewässer "basteln" will das massenhaft Riesenfisch beherbergt...die natürlich alle wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung ist das nicht!
Vielleicht ists mal eine Lehre...


----------



## Pilkman (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*



leipziger21 schrieb:


> @ pilkman ich habe diesen text von der gennanten hompage
> das kommt also nicht von mir



@ Loiiipzschoa :q

Das war auch nicht gegen Dich gemünzt, Du hast diese Info ja völlig wertfrei hier reingestellt. #6

PS:
Geiler Barsch im Avatar!!! :k


----------



## leipziger21 (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

@ pilkman alles klar :m 
@ all das ist echt der wahnsinn wie kann man nur in ein gewässer 94 welse mit über 2 meter einsetzen |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Haut mich, aber das passiert wenn man auf Teufel komm raus ein Gewässer "basteln" will das massenhaft Riesenfisch beherbergt...die natürlich alle wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
> Eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung ist das nicht!
> Vielleicht ists mal eine Lehre...


 
Ich seh es genau so!!!

Gutes Posting!


----------



## Leif (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Hi @ all.

Es ist echt schon krass, wieviele Riesentiere der darin hatte.
Da darf man sich über Ammoniak nicht wundern.
Ist im Aquarium genauso.


----------



## Leif (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Noch was.
Auch wenn es vielleicht, jetzt etwas falsch rüber kommt.

Was ist das denn für ein fisch da rechts?


----------



## dorschhai (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Das wäre durch regelmäßige Kontrollen sicher vermeidbar gewesen. Zudem zu viel Fisch drin.

Gibt doch bestimmt auch Versicherungen für sowas.


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Glaube aber nicht das die Versicherung zahlen wird wenn nachweislich erwiesen ist, dass dieses Gewässer durch "Eigenverschuldung" "gestorben" ist.

Warum würde der Besitzer sonst auch Spendenaktionen starten?


----------



## dorschhai (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Naja gibt auch Versicherungen die bei Eigenverschulden zahlen, aber eben auch nur in bestimmten Fällen, und obs sowas für Teichwirtschaft gibt - keine Ahnung. 

Jedenfalls zahlt seine nicht, falls überhaupt vorhanden, denn Geld für tägliche Wasserkontrollen war ja nicht da...

Mit tuts nur um die Fische leid!


----------



## doggie (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Hallo Freunde,

Ich muss mal kurz meinen obersten Hemdknopf öffnen, so einen Hals hab ich!!!|motz: 

Die größte Frechheit ist, dass die Typen, die das alles verbockt haben nun auf ihrer homepage zu einer Spendenaktion aufrufen!!! #q 

Solch ein Fischbestand in einem 1,5 ha (!!!) Tümpel ist Massentierhaltung in Reinkultur!!!

Habt Ihr Euch mal die Internetseite von diesem Waller- und Karpfenpuff angesehen?#d 
Kommerz, Kommerz, Kommerz.....!!!!

Und jetzt jammern und von zukünftigem Bestandaufbau schwafeln (Wieder reinkippen bis der Arzt kommt?). Da könnt ich echt :v !

Ich für meine Teil habe da 0 (in Worten null) Mitleid!!!!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Debilofant (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

...vielleicht sollte man einen Gegenspendenaufruf platzieren...

*Diese *

*Kloake *

*gehört ersatzlos zugeschoben bzw. zubetoniert*, ​auf dass kein Fisch der Welt jemals in solch einem Zirkus qualvoll (ver)enden muss, und die unsäglichen Betreiber sollten auch nie wieder auf die Fisch- und Wasserwelt losgelassen werden bzw. sich auf solche stürzen dürfen #q :v

Tschau Debilofant #h​


----------



## Fabio (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Ich frag mich ja nur, wie man überhaupt zu 94!!! 2m+ Wallern kommt, die wachsen ja auch nicht wie Pilze im Wald, ich glaub,das das noch ein zusätzlicher "Werbeschmäh" ist, für ein kaputtes Gewässer,das wieder revitalisiert werden, bzw. mehr angler anlocken soll, Ich hasse alle Formen von Angelpuffs, auch wenn ich selber in sowas früher geangelt habe, oder gerade deswegen.............


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*



Fabio schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja nur, wie man überhaupt zu 94!!! 2m+ Wallern kommt, die wachsen ja auch nicht wie Pilze im Wald, ich glaub,das das noch ein zusätzlicher "Werbeschmäh" ist, für ein kaputtes Gewässer,das wieder revitalisiert werden, bzw. mehr angler anlocken soll, Ich hasse alle Formen von Angelpuffs, auch wenn ich selber in sowas früher geangelt habe, oder gerade deswegen.............


 
Diese Frage stelle ich mir den ganzen Tag! In einem anderem Forum wurde diese Frage auch schon gestellt.

Powaller?????????|kopfkrat  #c 

Ist nur ne Vermutung!!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Das einzige ,das ich diesem Abzocker :v noch 
 wünschem würde,wäre eine Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei.

 j.Breithardt


----------



## Skipper47 (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Ich habe selbst Forellenteiche wo geangelt wird aber wenn ich das sehe und lese muss ich mich auch fragen ob die Leutchen überhaupt Ahnung haben. Das ist eine Sauerei solch ein Überbesatz. Übrigens zahlt da keine Versicherung, wenn es eine solche geben würde
könnte man sie wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlen. In Deutschland muss man in der Tierseuchenkasse sein, das ist Pflicht aber die tritt nur bei Seuchen in Kraft.


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

oh mein Gott, der Teich ist eine Riesensauerei für Möchtegern-Angler. Das ist doch kein Lebensraum!!

Das ist schlichtweg Geldgeilheit und Ausnutzung von tierischem Leben.... Abzocke sowieso... 1,5ha... ich sag nix mehr....


----------



## johny-boy (27. August 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

der link geht bei mir nischt...die homepage geht, aber "news" bereich irgendwie nischt...

aber hört sich schon mal zeimlich krass an, was da für fischis drin rum schwammen...94 welse über 2m...tzzz...


----------



## Leif (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Hi @ all.

Es hat sich mal wieder was getan.

http://www.trifthanslteich.at/galerie/galerie5.htm#


Machen die nun Werbung für das abfischen von nächstem jahr oder meinen die dieses Jahr?


----------



## jirgel (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: trifthanslteich vergiftet?*

Wisst ihr was das traurige ist an der Sache is gibt angler die für sowas auch noch zahlen wie die depperten und sich auch noch beschwerren das sie nicht mehr als 10 carps pro stunde fangen alles schon mit erlebt! 

Wurde eingeladen an ein natur nahes gewässer wurde mir von einen bekannten so angepriessen denke mir nichts böses und fahr im nach dann hab ich das gesehen meine reaktion war du "hans ich fahr wieder in sowas gfreuts mie niet fischen ! " 

Und zur vergiftung selber schuld ! 

pst auf passen sonst drohen sie wieder mit einer klage


----------

